# Zebco 33 Challenge



## trippcasey (Oct 27, 2016)

I wanted to see if you guys would like to have a little fun here. I have a Zebco 33 with 6lb test on it. Its pink and grey, and doesn't see much action unless we are pitching plastic worms for largemouth in my neighborhood ponds. From this weekend to next, lets see who can land the biggest fish on the lightest tackle. The only prize is bragging rights. The only rules are to be honest and post pics with the rig and the fish. Leaders are fine, this is more about the fight and skill to land a nice fish on a small rig. Use a Barbie pole if you'd like. So grab your kids rig and oil it up and lets see what happens.


----------



## fishman01 (Oct 27, 2016)

And lose a 22 in. redfish? No thanks. I'll stick with the Penn.


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 27, 2016)

You'd have to hook one to lose it...lol. JK. I dont want to lose nice fish either, just thought it would be fun to do. Imagine actually landing a nice 22" red on one. That would take some skill in my book. Im willing to give it a shot.


----------



## dtala (Oct 31, 2016)

watched a fella catch a 12 pound hybrid striper on a Zebco 33 and eight pound line. Reel was trash when he handlined it the last 20 feet.

watched another fella hook a 30+ pound Jack on a Zebco One and 25# line...reel was crispy after the first run and seized up


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 2, 2016)

we blistered the trout one day on a hunting trip once...all using a zebco 33 and an 808 because that's what my buddy had in his truck lol


----------



## trippcasey (Nov 4, 2016)

I've landed some nice largemouth on a 33 when I was younger. I dont see why it cant be done with salt fish. I've landed some largemouth over 7lbs and one 9lb without smoking the reel on a 33. Im taking mine out tomorrow just to see if I can land some nice fish on it. If I lose some, oh well. I'll have fun doing it. You can bet your rear that it wont be the only rig in the boat though. I aint skeerd to try it. The Kayak guys used to do a barbie pole challenge and they all maned up to do it. Some landed some nice fish too. I guess we have some ******s in here. If you are that scared to lose a fish, you might not be catching many in the first place, huh?  HA!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Nov 17, 2016)

So, didn't anyone catch a fish on a 33?  I would give it a try, but don't have one.


----------



## trippcasey (Nov 19, 2016)

I havent been out but once since I posted this, and had 20mph NE winds that day. I was out for maybe 2 hours before calling it. Caught a couple fish, but nothing on the 33. I wont get to go again for another 3 weeks. I guess I'll be trying to snag a few sheepshead on one then.


----------



## Riplukelee (Dec 10, 2016)

*Convicts on a Zebco 33*

In Tampa for little sisters graduation. Stopped at Walmart and grabbed a zebco 33 combo with 10lb test. Fought off the chill and wind to catch a bunch of sheepshead off the north skyway pier.


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 10, 2016)

Thats awsome! I dont know when Ill be able to get back out, but when I do my pink 33 will be with me.


----------

